# Tow Vehicle For 30 Rl-s



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello,
I just joined this great forum. I am picking up my
2006 Outback 30 RL-S next tuesday. My first RV. I will need a 
good tow vehicle as my Astro van and Tundra I am sure will
not handle it. Will an Expedition handle it or must I so up to the
Excursion? I am looking for something used with low mileage.
I expect to spend about 25,000 to 30,000 after I sell my Tundra
which I love. Any input as to a safe tow vehicle for my 30 RL-S 
(dry weight 6910) is appreciated.
Thanks,
Photojax


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm no expert, but if you're going to buy a "new" TV anyway, go the extra step and get the bigger one, the Excursion. More room and more power.

Just my 2 cents.

Mark


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome

I would go with a new GM with employee discounts. As you can see I am a Toyota fan also.

Will


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You would be dissapointed with the Expedition. If you need a SUV you should go with the Excursion or the Suburban 2500 IMHO.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't look at it from the dry weight. It gives you a false sense of what kind of TV you will need. Base all decisions on gross weight of the TT plus TV cargo load.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Get on the web and do some checking at the manufacturers site. You can see the max trailer weight for different engine and axle ratio combinations that way. I just joined today and am picking up my used 2003 25RSS tonight. I am looking at the Silverado 1500 HD personally. V8 & 3:73 ring and pinion should do nicely I think. Thanks for the great website!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Photojax,

1st off...WELCOME. This is a great bunch of very knowledgable people you have stumbled upon.

By the time you load that 30-RLS up, it will probably being weighing in at about 8200#. That's too much for an Expedition....no to mention over the limit for the Expedition's short wheel base. If you have to have an SUV....Think Deisel Excursion! If you have to go with a V10, expect about 10mpg --> without the camper back there. I drove a 2WD V10 Excursion in Mexico a few months ago. Plenty of power, but 10mpg HURTS when gas costs $4/gallon (down there).

Sidewinder


----------



## jweldon404 (Jun 1, 2004)

I towed my 28RSS 3 times with a 5.4L Expedition and it was not fun. I would not even consider pulling something bigger with this size vehicle.

Just upgraded to a used Excursion V10 and its like day and night. Also, you will hear people complain about the gas mileage but I am only seeing a 2-3 mpg decrease with the Excursion. Your already paying out the nose for gas. Whats a few more bucks!


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

Do not pull that rig with an Expedition. My brother pulls his 23RS with the Expedition and after 3 trips he is in the market for 3/4 ton Chevy or Ford. He says it really drags with any incline. We both live in Florida so it is flat. I have the 31RQS which is only slightly larger and heavier than your rig. I tow with a Suburban 2500 6.0L , reese WD and HP Dual Cam. I am comfortable in Florida but my set up would also be taxed in the mountains. As soon as GM puts the oil burner back in the Suburban I will have a new TV. My advice nothing less than a 3/4 ton with the largest displacement you can find or the oil burner in the Excursion

MP


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hands down.

excursion psd

darrel


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you all for your advice and input. I was hoping to get by with the Expedition, however a larger vehicle makes sense. The gas mileage of the Excursion is discouraging but the 6 cyl. 2002 Astro Van I have now only gets 
12 to 14 mpg. My 8 cyl. Tundra gets 15mpg. Is the 10 mpg mentioned above
for the Excursion towing a trailer or is it even less when towing? 
We are excited about getting our 30 RL-S next Tuesday. I am having a concrete
pad put down Tuesday and as soon as it is ready the Outback is going on it.
Thanks again to all who answered and I am happy I found this forum.
Gary (aka) photojax


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

I just noticed that "sidewinder" did mention in his reply that the Excursion V-10 got 10mpg without the travel trailer. Wow. And 4 bucks a gallon !!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sold my 2000 Expedition (w/ 5.4) for the Suburban 2500. Never looked back! this rig call haul my 28RSS up and over the Oregon Mtn's with no problems.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Simple answer - NO! My Expedition does alright with the 26RS but your trailer would be too much for it. I would go with either the Excursion or Suburban 2500 with the diesel engine. If you don't need the seating capacity of those vehicles you would probably be better off with the Ford F250 crew cab or the equivalent Chevy model. Once again I would recommend the diesel engine. Good luck and enjoy your new trailer.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We tow our 30RLS with a Nissan Armada and a Hensley Arrow. I have heard that some Excursions have had sway issues. Whatever you end up with, just make sure you invest in a good brake controller (Prodigy seems to be the favorite of most) and good weight distributing and sway control hitch.

You will LOVE this trailer.









Here's a pic of our rig...
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=908


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a lot of trailer. Personally I don't think I'd want to tow a trailer that size and weight with anything less than a 3/4 ton truck.

Mike


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you to all that have replied. I purchased the one 2004 model Excursion from the dealer. It is nice. I do not think it will have any problem hauling the Outback 30 RL-S.
Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

photojax said:


> Thank you to all that have replied. I purchased the one 2004 model Excursion from the dealer. It is nice. I do not think it will have any problem hauling the Outback 30 RL-S.
> Gary
> [snapback]42515[/snapback]​


good choice








v10 or psd?
what are the gears? 3.73 or 4.30

darrel


----------

